# irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????



## Petron (8 März 2006)

Hallo.

Dass probino, probenzauber, probenexpress und wie die Anbieter scharf kritisiert werden, ist ja bekannt.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand andere Erfahrungen mit einem Anbieter gemacht hat. Sprich: Gibt es tatsächlich Menschen, die von pürbenzauber, etc auf Listen eigtragen wurden und tatsächlich Waren bekommen haben.

Damit jetzt nicht irgendwelche Hanseln der vermeintlichen "Proben-Mafia" fiktive Erfolgsgeschichten erfinden, eine Bitte:

Gebt bitte -falls überhaupt jemand etwas bekommen hat - das Produkt und das Datum an. Dann kann man ja nachprüfen, ob es dazu überhaupt ein Produkttest-Angebot gab.

Grüße
Petron


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 März 2006)

*Begrüßungspaket*

Hallo!

In Foren wird berichtet, daß man ein Begrüßungspaket mit Süßigkeiten bekommen hat, zusätzlich erhält man sinnlose Rabattgutscheine. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (9 März 2006)

Hier gabs Zigarillos, Hundefutter und Tampons.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/mediabig/3367A.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Re: Begrüßungspaket*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> zusätzlich erhält man sinnlose Rabattgutscheine.



Das wird den Hauptteil der "Proben" ausmachen. Die Versandhäuser z.B. schütten einen mit Gutscheinen zu, und da es sich meistens nur um Codes bzw. Kennwörter handelt, kann man diese auch günstig per E-Mail verschicken.


----------



## Petron (9 März 2006)

Ok. Das selbstgekaufte Einmal-Paket ist ja bekannt, die Zigarillos schon ein paar Jahre her.

In letzter Zeit: Irgendjemand irgendetwas bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Petron schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Das selbstgekaufte Einmal-Paket ist ja bekannt, die Zigarillos schon ein paar Jahre her.
> 
> In letzter Zeit: Irgendjemand irgendetwas bekommen?



Soviel mir bekannt ist, gabs für Probino-"Kunden" Burgl-Suppen aus dem schönen Vorarlberg.


----------



## maxe (30 August 2006)

*AW: irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????*

:unzufrieden: :wall: ​


			
				Petron schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Dass probino, probenzauber, probenexpress und wie die Anbieter scharf kritisiert werden, ist ja bekannt.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxe (30 August 2006)

*AW: irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????*

Hallo,


Ihr habt ja schon mal "tolle gGeschenke" bekommen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????*

Ein längst Totgesagter ist wieder auferstanden und belästigt mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen: Der probenexpress.de , der ehemals zum "Imperium" des "Wiener Beau" und Firmenchefs der "Verimount Dubai" gehörte.
google  kennt das "Unternehmen" noch gut!

Offensichtlich hat Herr V.F. den Sch**** veräußert, und der Käufer versucht, Kohle einzutreiben.

Und wer macht das für ihn? Der Pferdehändler aus Kalletal natürlich mit seiner IDS-H******...



			
				Probenexpress schrieb:
			
		

> Stellen Sie sich vor: statt Rechnungen und Papierkorb-Werbung erwarten Sie künftig Überraschungen per Post. Neues, Nützliches, Hübsches, Duftendes - ein Potpourri an Warenproben und kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten, die man Ihnen zukommen lässt, ohne dass Sie einen Finger rühren müssen.
> 
> Probenexpress, Ihr Service mit Pfiff, macht es möglich: mit unserer automatisierten Eintragungssoftware melden wir Sie bei den Herstellern an, bei denen es etwas abzustauben gibt. Und unsere Top Auswahl kann sich sehen lassen: dazu gehören Zigarren, CD's, Parfüm, Büro-Accessoires, Babynahrung, Shampoos, Strumpfhosen, Gutscheine, Schlüsselanhänger, Bücher, Schönheitsartikel, Waschmittel und vieles mehr.


Dazu muss man wissen, dass sich die allermeisten Firmen inzwischen ein Schutzprogramm für automatisierte Probeneintragungsverfahren zulegten und diese Anforderungen ins Leere gehen. Nur noch individuelle Anforderungen haben eine Chance, bearbeitet zu werden.
h**p://w*w.probenexpress.de/impressum.html


			
				Impressum schrieb:
			
		

> Probenexpress.de wird betrieben von:
> 
> Danijel R**
> Favoriten****** *-*/*/**
> ...


Auszug aus den AGB h**p://***.probenexpress.de/agb.html


			
				 AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Für folgende Pakete gelten die AGB:
> 
> Test-Paket: 19,90 Euro, 3 Monate lang insgesamt 75* Produktproben und Gutscheine eintragen.
> Paket 1: 34,74 Euro, 6 Monate lang insgesamt 150* Produktproben und Gutscheine eintragen.
> ...


Die Probeneintragungsdienste "feiern" offenbar Wiederauferstehung.


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat Herr V.F. den Sch**** veräußert, und der Käufer versucht, Kohle einzutreiben.


Wie die Besitzverhältnisse sind, scheint mir etwas unklar. Ob der Herr, der im Impressum von probenexpress.de eingetragen ist, Eigentümer oder "nur" Verwalter von probenexpess.de ist, lässt sich von hier aus schwer feststellen. Denn im Whois von probenexpress.at (im Gegensatz zu probenexpress.de) steht immer noch V.F.


			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probeneintragungsdienste "feiern" offenbar Wiederauferstehung.


Dieser lässt zumindest seit geraumer Zeit keine Neuanmeldungen mehr zu. Es handelt sich um "Altkunden", die, wie oben schon geschreiben, via Inkassofirmen zum Zahlen bewegt werden sollen. Gerade diese Tage gab es nicht nur einen Kunden, der von diesem Inkassobüro Post bekommen hat. Siehe auch hier:
http://www.ciao.de/Probenexpress_de__Test_3153852

Auch hier gilt: Niemand hier hat Kenntnis davon, dass Probenexpress, was ihre Forderungen betrifft, Ernst macht und vor Gericht geht. Es gab z.B. im Jahr 2005 Meldungen, dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien für Probenexpress interessieren würde.
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72206_4-firstloadde-die-abomasche-aus-dem.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: irgend etwas von Probenanbietern?????*

http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=29930&lang=DE


> Das Strafverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firma Verimount (probenexpress.de, firstload.de, simsen.de) wurde seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien mit einer  Diversion beendet. Die Geschäftsführer wurden einerseits zur Zahlung einer Geldbuße verpflichtet, andererseits  müssen sie in Bezug auf die von ihnen betriebenen Internetseiten folgende Auflagen erfüllen:
> 
> Keine weiteren Forderungen bei probenexpress.de
> 
> ...


Gruß
Wembley


----------

